# Powerhorse 7500/6500W Inverter generator



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

It looks like Powerhorse (Northern Tool) just leapfrogged Honda & Yamaha and came out with a 7500W inverter generator.
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200756204_200756204

I don't see any equivalent for Predator or the presumably parent company Loncin yet. Time will tell. Considering these Chinese generators are usually ~ half the price of a Honda, it seems surprising it's $3000. Maybe it's only selling at list right now.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow, the THD is 1.5%, which is extremely low... The Honda EU7000is is less than 4%, which is better than a lot of utility power grids.


----------

